

New Project: Mailchimp Integration in Magento - ramonsuarez
http://campchart.com/
Hi guys. We are launching a new service that integrates analytics from Mailchimp in Magento to automatically segment clients based on their email campaign purchases. What do you think?
======
ramonsuarez
Hi guys: we are working at Startup Weekend Mons and would really appreciate
your imput on the service we are developing. We want to integreate all
Mailchim campaign data in Magento to automatically segment your clients based
on their email campaign purchases. The reporting will be done without leaving
Magento. Thanks for your help!

~~~
me_bx
Sounds interesting. What kind of figures would be provided in the reporting ?

~~~
ramonsuarez
The core is tying the data from your marketing campaign to your sales so that
you have a clear view of the evolution from send to purchase, including $
spent. Then use that data to segment automatically and refine campaigns to
increase purchase and basket size. All of this without leaving your Magento
interface. We are also including Constant Contact. What would be your biggest
painpoint?

